# Leather handbrake cover install...instructions inside. :D



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

http://vagparts.co.uk/

 **WARNING Put your car in first gear before starting this operation** 

*Thank you postie.* 










Place a dining knife at the front edge of the plastic cover and prise gently.



















The T20 Torx screw is a little awkward to get at. 
There wasn't a screw hole in the leather handbrake, so I didn't re-use it.










Pull the handbrake towards the dash. 
My release button flew off at this point and nearly took out the eye of a curious bystander. :lol: 
Relocaton detail below.










If you like the Terminator exoskeleton look, you can stop here. 
Fitting the new cover is simply a matter of pushing it on.










To relocate release button, line up little tag, as shown, and push.

Replace plastic cover, and you're done.


----------



## Senna (Feb 27, 2004)

Oooo er Mrs. THAT LOOKS GREAT!!!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Nice instructions and some useful pictures...


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Wak said:


> Nice instructions and some useful pictures...


Wak - haven't you got a copyright/patent on these sorts of TT instructional insights? :wink:


----------



## neilmcl (May 24, 2002)

It looks great be it could get quite dirty over time. I prefer the black leather handbrake.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

sonicmonkey said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > Nice instructions and some useful pictures...
> ...


fair dues....he's got a neat tip in there....its still tight even with a skewdriver....removing the lower panel gives you some better access.. 

Wish I'd thought of that! 

Can I nick this pictorial for a web page :?:


----------



## neilmcl (May 24, 2002)

Incidentally, I thought that a leather (black) handbrake came standard with the silver or red leather interior, or is just with the S-Lines?


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

Can't find the leather handbrake cover on the ttShop site. Does anyone have a direct link?

Ta.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

> Can I nick this pictorial for a web page


Yes Wak. 



> Incidentally, I thought that a leather (black) handbrake came standard with the silver or red leather interior, or is just with the S-Lines?


Neil, 
I'm not sure about other's, but mine came with a plain plastic/rubber like one. Dochoc informs me that the control packâ€™s available as separate items. The silver leather knee pads, for instance.



> Can't find the leather handbrake cover on the ttShop site. Does anyone have a direct link?


Andy, 
Give them a ring on 01234 853 225.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

andya said:


> Can't find the leather handbrake cover on the ttShop site. Does anyone have a direct link?
> 
> Ta.


See here http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=27212

Don't know if that is the right way of linking it, but it should work.

BTW, I held a Torx bit in the screw head by hand and turned the bit using an adjustable wrench. If you do it carefully you won't scratch anythiong and there is no need to remove any pieces.


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

looks brilliant.... much better then the plastic ones


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

there the same money from the dealers i bought one last month for Â£69.99 they feel quallity, i cant understand why the tt came with that crapy plastic thing in the first place


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi,
Big thankyou to all of you for the speedy reply to my question. I will give it a go this afternoon. 
Regards Phill.


----------



## Nu_TT (Apr 1, 2008)

Ok, I have an 00 TT, but it has no torx screw underneath the plastic cover. Anyone else got an 00 TT?, maybe they only had the torx screw after a certain year?


----------



## Wickhammersley (Mar 4, 2008)

â€œMy release button flew off at this point and nearly took out the eye of a curious bystanderâ€,... LOL,... mine did that whilst queuing in traffic the other day. Frightened the crap out of me. Is it a common TT happening ;-)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wickhammersley said:


> â€œMy release button flew off at this point and nearly took out the eye of a curious bystanderâ€,... LOL,... mine did that whilst queuing in traffic the other day. Frightened the crap out of me. Is it a common TT happening ;-)


Not common but you are not the first


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nu_TT said:


> Ok, I have an 00 TT, but it has no torx screw underneath the plastic cover. Anyone else got an 00 TT?, maybe they only had the torx screw after a certain year?


Correct the early TT were just a push fit


----------

